# [VB6] Datenbank anlegen,updaten,auslesen



## m4pht2 (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo ich habe mich gerade hier registriert, da ich gesehen habe, das hier leute sind, die das Hintergrund wissen haben, mit bei etwas zu helfen 
Diese Projekt will ich kurz erläutern:

Es geht um ein Programm, das grob gesagt, 
[X]    in VB aus einer Liste und einem label (sehr grob) zusammengesetzt ist.
[X]    in Exel oder Access soll nun eine Tabelle sein, mit 2 Spalten:

Erste Spalte soll nachher in der Liste erscheinen( jedes Feld als eigener Eintrag)
          Zweite Spalte soll nachher im label 1 erscheinen.​
So nun kurz ein *Beispiel:*
 Man klickt in der Liste auf "Frank", nun soll im Label "Tel: 00000/000" erscheinen.
 Der Eintrag Frank steht in der Tabelle in Zeile 1 Spalte1, 
                    Tel: 00000/000 steht in Zeile 1 in Spalte 2.

Nun soll wenn man einen Eintrag unter Frank in Excel/access schreibt (und die Tel daneben) automatisch dieser Punkt auch in die Liste in Vb eingebunden werden, außerdem soll der Eintrag daneben also der Kommentar dazu (der im  label angezeigt werden soll) , automatisch angezeigt werden, wenn man den neuen Eintrag wählt.


So lange Rede kurzer Sinn.... wie mach ich sowas?
Ich würde gerne wissen, ist Exel oder Access besser dafür geeignet?
Und dann eine ziemlich genaue Erklärung wie das geht
 (ich bin erst seit ein paar Tagen mit Vb beschäftig)....?!

Ich hoffe es macht euch nicht zu viel Mühe..
Viele Grüße m4pht2


----------



## m4pht2 (24. Juli 2006)

Versteht es niemand, oder geht es nicht? 
oder weiß niemand wie es geht?

Wie lautet der Befehl um eine Exel datei zu öffnen und aus einer bestimmten Spalte etwas auszulesen?

hochachtungsvoll m4pht2


----------

